# Sniff, then unfriendly bark.



## bigmick (Jun 15, 2014)

We have a male neutered dog that is friendly to most humans, but has a worrying tendency to bark at other dogs during the greeting process. He will go up to another dog with his tail wagging, do the usual sniffing around thing, but too often (25% of the time) will suddenly bark aggressively at the other dog. I can not predict if/when he will do this. Occasionally a "fight" ensues, but so far nothing serious. I put the word fight in quotes because usually it consists of a kind of boxing match with the front paws, accompanied by aggressive barking, and teeth don't really meet flesh. It will happen equally on or off the leash. I am just worried that he is going to get in trouble one day.

I'd like to know if I need to do anything about this behaviour, and if so what?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

You can remove the 'on leash' aspect of this behavior by simply not letting him meet other dogs while he is restrained. A lot of dogs are uncomfortable with on-lead greetings so for all intents and purposes, it's easier not to let it happen. I don't let mine greet other dogs on lead unless they know them or occasionally, if it's a puppy (puppies have their puppy license and aren't very threatening!).

Are there certain types of dogs he appears to dislike?


----------



## bigmick (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks for that,



labradrk said:


> Are there certain types of dogs he appears to dislike?


It could be almost any dog... though he's never been aggressive towards a puppy.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

My thought is to allow the meet and greet, but removed your dog before he begins the barking. I realize sometimes he does and sometimes he doesn't, but you must have some idea of how many minutes into the sniffing process before he starts the undesirable behavior.

Remove him, before you reach that point in time.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

It would certainly be a problem encountering mine, he HATES dogs barking in his face and would tell yours so in no uncertain terms. It's the one thing almost guaranteed to get a bad reaction from him. And to be honest, I can't say I blame him, it's incredibly rude.

I wonder whether there's body language from the dogs that he's reacting to that you're not picking up on? I know my last dog often triggered less than friendly behaviour from others with his body language, he was very stiff and starey at best. And Spencer can trigger a bad reaction with his over the top friendly behaviour which although non aggressive is rude. So I keep meetings with random dogs short and sweet, allow a brief sniff and move him on which works best for all involved. He's fine walking with other dogs, has a sniff and goes back to doing his own thing, it's the static meetings we have problems with and sadly those seem to be the ones most people want to do.


----------



## Janey D (Jul 27, 2012)

lorilu said:


> My thought is to allow the meet and greet, but removed your dog before he begins the barking. .


I agree, this is what the trainer advised with our dog, in fact she advises a quick greet and move on for all on lead dogs, whatever their temperament (unless the oncoming dog owner clearly does not want their dog to interact with yours in which case you obviously respect that).

Bertie barks at other dogs in frustration so sometimes he will bark as I start to move him away but I can usually avoid this by keeping the meeting very brief and then distracting him as we move off.

And I hate to say it but if you are at all unsure of your dogs behaviour around other dogs then he really needs to be on a lead until you can get this sorted. You never know what sort of dog he might come up against and I would be worried about a proper fight breaking out.


----------



## bigmick (Jun 15, 2014)

Janey D said:


> And I hate to say it but if you are at all unsure of your dogs behaviour around other dogs then he really needs to be on a lead until you can get this sorted.


I dare say you are right. But I'm still trying to find out what I need to do to "get this sorted". Nobody here seems to have any answer other than avoiding the situation.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

If the barking is a prelude to play I don`t see what the problem is - many youngsters bark in play. Maybe he`s got into the habit? I think we can get a bit paranoid about animals being animals. They`re not kids. 
I don`t inflict `saying hello` on my dogs if they`re on lead. I think it`s asking for trouble. 
Work on your recall and walk with people / dogs you know.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

bigmick said:


> I am just worried that he is going to get in trouble one day.


He might.

But then again so might you if you come across an owner whose dog is on the lead and your dog rushes in and starts having a pop.

Unfortunately there are many reasons for such behaviour.

As ClaireandDaisy says if it's the prelude to play then that's natural (if sometimes annoying) barking.

If it's anxiety, which is often caused by dogs sniffing each other for that one second too long then you need to recognise this and work on his stress levels around other dogs. (Keeping him at a distance and rewarding him for being calm).



> Nobody here seems to have any answer other than avoiding the situation.


Because initially it *is* about avoidance (management). Certainly whilst you work on his greeting. I too encourage dogs not to greet at all when on the lead or simply sniff once and move on. Or sit whilst i greet the human.

It could just be play (you do not mention the age or breed type of your dog) and many 'teenage' dogs exhibit over zealous behaviour, however don't be fooled by the 'wagging tail'. This can also mean anxiety and arousal.

You also say that he is friendly to *most* humans. Does he have issues in this area too?

J


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

bigmick said:


> I dare say you are right. But I'm still trying to find out what I need to do to "get this sorted". Nobody here seems to have any answer other than avoiding the situation.


 I saw lots of good advice here. It's called training, not avoidance.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

We put Amber on a lead if we see a dog, but if we see nobody and we can see clearly across the field, she gets to go off lead. But its not the end of the world if she has to stay on lead. Her recall around cows in neighbouring fields and the farm is terrible so she walks happily on her flexi.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

bigmick said:


> I dare say you are right. But I'm still trying to find out what I need to do to "get this sorted". Nobody here seems to have any answer other than avoiding the situation.


Maybe what you consider to be "avoiding the situation" is what other people would consider to be not letting the dog practise this behaviour.
If your dog does the initial "meet and great" then I would let him approach the other dog (with the owner's permission), have a quick sniff and then recall him to you and praise him before he gets to the point where he will bark. I also have a dog who can react unpredictably to strange dog (and people) so I make sure he is on the lead in these situations so that I can manage the interaction.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

bigmick said:


> I dare say you are right. But I'm still trying to find out what I need to do to "get this sorted". Nobody here seems to have any answer other than avoiding the situation.


I'm sorry that's all you got out of the advice that's been given. What exactly are your expectations of your dog when it comes to other dogs? What do you want him to get out of it?

If you're looking for him to play nicely with all these random dogs then you may need to rethink your expectations. Most adult dogs don't want that with strange dogs. They tend to be more along the lines of exactly what's been suggested, a quick meet and greet and about their business. If that. So this "avoiding the situation" not only prevents your dog from practising the undesirable behaviour but fits in well with what general canine etiquette seems to be.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you go up to every single other human you happen to see in life then say hello or shake hands? No and your dog doesn't need to greet other dogs either. As in humans, most past puppyhood, couldn't care either way or actively don't want to.

There is no magic spell to make dogs want to be friends with every other dog and I wouldn't use one if there was.


----------

